# I need a sig



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

*The Request*:

I want a sig that makes people drool with jealousy


*Pics*:

No pics but use BJ Penn, Kid Yamamoto, Rampage, and GSP


*Title*: Tiger's Fighters


*Sub-Text*: "Always My Champion"


*More Sub-Text*: Forum Bets: 25-7


*Colors*: Something that flows with the pics you guys choose.

*Size*: 400 x 200


*Avatar?*: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


*Make sure it abides by this rule though.*
*NEW SIGNATURE RULE:
**If you have a signature image, and it exceeds 420 pixels width, you will receive a SIGNATURE VIOLATION. 
If it isn't fixed ASAP, it will be removed, and your signature privileges will be removed indefinitely. 

Thank you.*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


>



Looks good bro


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Looks good bro


Gracias amigo.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That forum bets caption is gonna be a real hassle once you start betting again...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

plazzman said:


> That forum bets caption is gonna be a real hassle once you start betting again...


I saved the PSD, so just go in real quick and edit the text.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know, I know.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I know, I know.


Whats this Mr.Plazz.. You come into my section and give my Artist a hard time lol Oh its on haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol please, I made this section.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha your right you did, But its my Turf now.. im going to grab the rest of the graffers and were coming to get ya haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Man, if I had some time I'd own all of you in this section


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I wish i could just make a sig hahah..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

We should make a graphic league called the UGC

Ultimate Graphic Championship


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> We should make a graphic league called the UGC
> 
> Ultimate Graphic Championship


Haha im working on something as we speak bud as soon as i get all details we will see whats going to happen.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Haha im working on something as we speak bud as soon as i get all details we will see whats going to happen.


Sounds good. I'd join up.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good compsure....now how do I get it to my sig.

PS more rep to come your way once I spread around.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

thread restored


----------

